# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کارمند دولت در کنور سراسری میتواند شرکت کند؟

## ebin

یک کارمند دولت به صورت پیمانی یا رسمی میتواند در کنکور لیسانس ثبت نام کند؟
اگر شرکت کند چگونه قابل تشخیص است؟
آیا سنجش انقدرها هوشمند هست که بفهمد؟
کی میفهمد؟
کسی تجربه خاصی داره ؟
مشاوره ها هرکدوم یه چیز میگن

----------


## khansar

سنجش که می فهمه .موقع ثبت دانشگاه که می فهمه

----------


## khansar

برای چی میخواید شرکت کنید

----------


## Alfredo

بفهمن هممشکلی وجود نداره.نگران نباشید

----------


## ebin

ینی همون موقع ثبت نام خطا میده ؟ یا بعدا پردازش میکنه؟ و کارت صادر نمیکنه؟

----------


## ebin

> برای چی میخواید شرکت کنید


برای کنکور تجربی
میترسم با این حجم استعدادی که دارم استفاده نکنم ازشون و جهان رو ترک کنم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ebin

> بفهمن هممشکلی وجود نداره.نگران نباشید


خداکنه
این شده معضل نه میفهمم بخونم نه نخونم ولش کنم نکنم

----------


## last shot

> یک کارمند دولت به صورت پیمانی یا رسمی میتواند در کنکور لیسانس ثبت نام کند؟
> اگر شرکت کند چگونه قابل تشخیص است؟
> آیا سنجش انقدرها هوشمند هست که بفهمد؟
> کی میفهمد؟
> کسی تجربه خاصی داره ؟
> مشاوره ها هرکدوم یه چیز میگن


شما مثل بقیه ی کنکوری ها تلقی میشید.هیچ مشکلی ندارید.

----------


## stephanie

كاركنان پيماني و رسمي كه تعهد استخدامي به ارگان مربوطشون دارند بر طبق دفترچه كنكور 96 اجازه شركت در كنكور بخصوص براي رشته هاي گروه پزشكي رو نداشتند. موقع ثبت نام كنكور معمولا سنجش  گير نمي ده چون ارزش نداره براي اين همه داوطلبي كه 90 درصد سياهي لشكر هستن نظارت سفت و سختي اعمال بشه ولي در صورت قبولي , موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه  كنترل هاي اصلي انجام ميشه .

----------

